# Lcpa Extract Recipe



## Sydneybrewer (15/8/09)

G'day Homebrewers,

polished off a carton of Little Creatures Pale Ale last night with the help of a mate and i was quietly impressed, i actually have had the beer before out of the bottle but it must have been a bad batch because last time i thought it was very sour, however it went down smooth last night and i would love to replicate it for a future brew. i have been playing around with a possible recipe on the kit/extract beer designer spreadsheet and so far i have what follows.

1.7kg Coopers Australian pale ale
1.5kg Amber LME
1kg Amber DME
20g Chinook 30mins for bittering
20g Cascade 15mins for flavor
10g Cascade 5mins for aroma
US-05 Ale Yeast

would this work or is there something i should change? would like to get as close as possible to a LCPA using extract. hope to work with grains sometime in the future but i need to get all the basics down pat first.


----------



## manticle (15/8/09)

There's loads of recipes you could tweak in the DB (and a million LCPA clone threads).

My only though is that amber extract might give you too dark a beer. You will also get some flavour from the chinook at 30 mins so it depends on whether you like chinook (I do but some find it too piney/resiny) and whether you taste chinook in LC. (I like LC but I can't say i've drunk enough to try an pick the hop.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/8/09)

i only added the chinook because on their website that says quote "Bag loads of whole Chinook and Cascade hop flowers that we source from Washington and Oregon in the US as well as some local flowers from Tasmania are thrown at this beer" end quote, personally i have no idea what chinook tastes like, although have tried a mates beer with cascade in it and its very grapefruity. although that quote brings me to my next question;

would it matter that i am using cascade pellets instead of flowers?


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/8/09)

was also thinking at may be too dark maybe i should switch the DME and LME to light.


----------



## manticle (15/8/09)

If they say they use it they probably do - as I said I've never tried to pick the hop in little Creatures. Cascade/grapefruit makes sense.

There's a slight difference in utilisation between pellets and flowers (not a lot - around 10% more flowers by weight needed I think). I've only ever brewed using flowers once - the flavour was great and my mind says fresh is always going to be better but pellets are widely and more easily used and still make great beers. I wouldn't worry about it.

It is a pale ale so I would use pale malts. That much amber will basically give you an amber ale.


----------



## Rod (15/8/09)

Has some similarity to 

Boonies Little Creatures Pale ale

Ingredients - 
1.7kg Morgans Stockmans Draught
1.5Kg Coopers Liquid Light Malt Extract
40g Cascade pellets
15g Chinook pellets
Safale US56 yeast

Notes -
boil 6L water with liquid malt. 
Add 25g Cascade for 15mins
Add 15g Cascade at flame out
cool pot in sink
pour wort into fermenter
Pour kit can into fermeter
top up fermentor to 23L
ferment at 16-18 degrees
rack to secondary

dry hop with 15g Chinook pellets

Racked after 7 days
OG - 1047
FG - 1013
Alcohol - 5.2% 

I am just about to make same

by the way I have made this brew many times , needs a bit of age in the bottle


----------



## bradsbrew (15/8/09)

Looks good, I would add some chinook into the fermenter too, say 10 or 15 g. For bittering i like to use willamette in APA's but I'm pretty sure LC use EKG to bitter their PA.

Brad


----------



## Power Wolf (15/8/09)

manticle said:


> There's loads of recipes you could tweak in the DB (and a million LCPA clone threads).
> 
> My only though is that amber extract might give you too dark a beer. You will also get some flavour from the chinook at 30 mins so it depends on whether you like chinook (I do but some find it too piney/resiny) and whether you taste chinook in LC. (I like LC but I can't say i've drunk enough to try an pick the hop.



Funny that, it's by far my fav hops! I practically huff that shit when I'm brewing!!

Hopping sounds pretty accurate for what I know of LCPA, I've done an extract brew of the LCBA which turned out a treat. For those that are it was something along these lines:

East IPA Brewcraft Extract
Can Amber Malt Extract
250g Carapils
500g Crystal
30g Saaz
15g Amarillo
1-200grams Wheat Malt
Went a pretty heavy on the Saaz but definately had to excercise some retraint when drinking that one! 

Keep us posted on your experimenting with the PCPA!


----------



## manticle (15/8/09)

Power Wolf said:


> Funny that, it's by far my fav hops! I practically huff that shit when I'm brewing!!
> 
> Hopping sounds pretty accurate for what I know of LCPA, I've done an extract brew of the LCBA which turned out a treat. For those that are it was something along these lines:
> 
> ...




I enjoy the flavour, especially in relation to darker beers. I have a hop rhizome to plant so I should be getting some of my own fresh flowers in a year or so. Might be a love it or hate it thing.


----------



## bum (15/8/09)

Apparently the following is from Little Creatures' bar or something.







Should help you redesign your K&B recipe to extract. The EKG is thought to be for bittering.


----------



## Power Wolf (15/8/09)

bum said:


> Apparently the following is from Little Creatures' bar or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greets Bum,
You haven't got one of them for the bright ale by any chance?? Would be pretty interested to see how far off the mark I was!
Cheers.

Drinking: (WW)Behemoth Bitter


----------



## bum (15/8/09)

Sorry, Power Wolf. The pic isn't mine, picked it up out of another thread but I'm sure if you search about someone will have the real deal posted somewhere.


----------



## Power Wolf (15/8/09)

bum said:


> Sorry, Power Wolf. The pic isn't mine, picked it up out of another thread but I'm sure if you search about someone will have the real deal posted somewhere.



Thanks anyway mate! Have a good night, hope yr heading out for a brew or two as well!


----------



## Nick JD (16/8/09)

Maybe this for an Extract LCPA. It's in my book of "to do" recipes.

2 x 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt
0.5kg LDME
0.5kg Dry Wheat Malt
0.3kg Carapils
0.3kg Caramalt
20g Chinook for 60min
20g Chinook for 30min
10g Cascade for 15min
10g Goldings for 15min
5g Cascade dry
5g Goldings dry

Yeast? Critiques?


----------



## Sydneybrewer (16/8/09)

wow so a 3rd hop emerges might have to change the recipe up a litttle


----------



## Sydneybrewer (17/8/09)

going by the board was thinking of changing the recipe to

1.5kg light LME
1.5kg amber LME
1kg wheat DME
25g East Kent Goldings 60min
25g Chinook 30min
50g Cascade flowers 15min
US-05 Dry Ale Yeast


----------



## glaab (17/8/09)

isn't Goldings more a flavour/ aroma hops rather than for bittering?, and Chinook for bittering rather then flavour? Nicks hops schedule looks mo like it I suspect


----------



## Nick JD (17/8/09)

Sydneybrewer said:


> going by the board was thinking of changing the recipe to
> 
> 1.5kg light LME
> 1.5kg amber LME
> ...



That Amber LME might make it not a very _pale_ ale. Then again, what's the EBC of LCPA? I've never poured it into a glass...


----------



## buttersd70 (17/8/09)

Power Wolf said:


> Greets Bum,
> You haven't got one of them for the bright ale by any chance?? Would be pretty interested to see how far off the mark I was!
> Cheers.
> 
> Drinking: (WW)Behemoth Bitter



Haven't tried it (cos this type of beer isn't my bag, baby :lol: ) but many people reckon that Tonys LCBA is the ducks nuts. link
If you're after ideas in relation to extract versions, there is some talk about that in the discussion thread.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (17/8/09)

Nick JD said:


> That Amber LME might make it not a very _pale_ ale. Then again, what's the EBC of LCPA? I've never poured it into a glass...



it brings the EBC up slightly, LCPA is not really a very pale ale it is a little bit more golden


----------



## Sydneybrewer (17/8/09)

glaab said:


> isn't Goldings more a flavour/ aroma hops rather than for bittering?, and Chinook for bittering rather then flavour? Nicks hops schedule looks mo like it I suspect



actually a mate of mine said the same thing might be best to switch them around


----------

